# Small Job



## vilano (Oct 30, 2012)

Easy job (for someone too difficult and too hard)
Aha. I'm *POLISH* plumber. (look post "polish plumbing disaster").























































Last one: My happy helper.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Are those lines for natural gas or something?

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vilano (Oct 30, 2012)

Natural gas sir


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vilano said:


> Natural gas sir


Thats what I thought. 

Good job by the way.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Vilano,
Nice pics of your work, but you need to go to the Intro section and tells us about yourself. Years in the trade, code you follow...

Thanks


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

nice clean joints. did you use prodope?

If not, what dope did you use?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> nice clean joints. did you use prodope?
> 
> If not, what dope did you use?


Pro dope is on the box in the first picture


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## vilano (Oct 30, 2012)

Pro Dope of course. 100 years guarantee !!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What are the horizontal "open looking" fittings mounted to the cinder block wall?

Are the regulators vented outside?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What are the horizontal "open looking" fittings mounted to the cinder block wall?
> 
> Are the regulators vented outside?


They look like spacers for where the meter goes.


----------



## vilano (Oct 30, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> What are the horizontal "open looking" fittings mounted to the cinder block wall?
> 
> Are the regulators vented outside?


Ad.1. I prepared space to install gas meters in the future. Guys form National Gird always want exact size. So, I cut couple nypels 1" and i connected two flanges together. 
Ad.2. Of course. All of them were connected to one main line (1 1/2") and vented outside. Pictures were made before.


----------

